# TTOC Merchandise Orders



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

The first *paid* orders for some of the TTOC branded *clothing* will be available for collection from Burghley on Sunday. Â The first batch of car badges should also be available on that day.

Simply come to the TTOC Clubhouse on the day with your membership card to collect (there's plenty of trees around to use as a changing room Â  )

If you are not coming to Burghley, they will be mailed out the following week.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll be there to collect mine....thank you.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

See you on Sunday!

SBJ


----------

